# The Best Of Mr Bean (video)



## MA-Caver (Dec 5, 2006)

Who cannot like a man who manages to get his head stuck inside a Christmas Turkey?? These are clips of Rowan Atkinson's best stuff as the child-man Mr. Bean.
http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=996


----------



## exile (Dec 5, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Who cannot like a man who manages to get his head stuck inside a Christmas Turkey?? These are clips of Rowan Atkinson's best stuff as the child-man Mr. Bean.
> http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=996



But not an earthling child, MA-C---that's understood, right? :wink1:

It's hard to decide which is the best of these---the one where he goes with his girlfriend to the horror film (`that's _MINE!!_')? The `school open house?' The swimming pool? The math exam? The competitive seafood buffet where he winds up stuffing himself full of spoiled mussels?

Who can say?? All I know is that no matter which of the disks I start with, I'm usually rolling around helplessly on the carpet gasping for breath in between bouts of spastic laughter after about twenty minutes....


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 5, 2006)

exile said:


> But not an earthling child, MA-C---that's understood, right? :wink1:
> 
> It's hard to decide which is the best of these---the one where he goes with his girlfriend to the horror film (`that's _MINE!!_')? The `school open house?' The swimming pool? The math exam? The competitive seafood buffet where he winds up stuffing himself full of spoiled mussels?
> 
> Who can say?? All I know is that no matter which of the disks I start with, I'm usually rolling around helplessly on the carpet gasping for breath in between bouts of spastic laughter after about twenty minutes....


Yeah, I recall the "meeting the queen" and (my) not being able to breathe... also his little stint of taking care of a baby in a park... the baby doesn't stop crying and he tries a big bunch of balloons... the baby stops... then floats away with the balloons and he's trying desperately to get the baby down... including shooting arrows at it to pop the balloons... great stuff that man!

Yeah definitely not of this earth. Our gene pool(s) haven't sunk that low yet!


----------



## exile (Dec 5, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Yeah, I recall the "meeting the queen" and (my) not being able to breathe... also his little stint of taking care of a baby in a park... the baby doesn't stop crying and he tries a big bunch of balloons... the baby stops... then floats away with the balloons and he's trying desperately to get the baby down... including shooting arrows at it to pop the balloons... great stuff that man!



Yes, and the diaper business, yechhhh...And what about the midget golf?? Or the outside lunch (`my flexible friend', in that indescribable voice, as though he's talking through a foghorn???) Or... but why go on? The list is endless!



MA-Caver said:


> Yeah definitely not of this earth. Our gene pool(s) haven't sunk that low yet!



Or maybe, hasn't gone that far sideways... Have you ever seen anyone as obnoxious as the Mr. Bean character in that doctor's office waiting room scene?? 

No, it just doesn't bear thinking about!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 6, 2006)

exile said:


> Or maybe, hasn't gone that far sideways... Have you ever seen anyone as obnoxious as the Mr. Bean character in that doctor's office waiting room scene??
> 
> No, it just doesn't bear thinking about!


Ya, that's another one of my favorites... that's the one where he got his hand stuck in a tea-pot right? Then took a lady's  (all wrapped up in bandages) lower numbered ticket so he can get ahead of her... then ends up missing that number... hilarious. Brilliant comedy. And one that nearly *EVERYONE* can enjoy without translation because there's none needed.


----------

